# TAS: WOMAN CATCHES BLUEFIN TUNA!



## kayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all
as winter sets in properly down in Tassy and the bluefin head off on their annual migration....
i thought it was timely for a review of the sea kayak fishing season here for Bluefin Tuna.
It was a great year that included the first southern bluefin captures from a sea kayak in Aus (i think).

After that momentous first day of success i found it easier to convince other experienced kayakers that it was worth a try on the southern ocean.
We developed a system and worked to help each other out with the adventure. Finally in mid April, Anita Pryor demonstrated that women can catch bluefin tuna from kayaks too!
See the photo of her first fish on the deck of her beloved nadgee sea kayak. This was a very substantial fish and although i helped with the gaffing and dragging onto the kayak, anita paddled, hooked and fought it herself. GO GIRLS!
Anita managed this fish on a slight modification of my handline system (involving a hammer) and demonstrated once and for all that red headed women shouldnt be trifled with. Whether deposing prime ministers , or out showing blokes how its done in kayak fishing, rangas need to be taken seriously. 
Anita is a very experienced, strong and well prepared kayaker, she has won a medal in world rafting championships and kayaked across Bass Straight. So dont think it was easy, because it wasnt.

Some stats: over 4 months about 50 kayaker days of trolling were done targeting bluefin for a return of 5 Bluefin landed, 2 ripped to shreds by seals, and probably another 5 lost through a mixture of bad luck, learning, gear devlopment, trial and error. Its been an incredible learning curve.

Cant wait for next season. Bring it on :shock: 
Adios
Kayaka


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice third post....fugging awesome!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kayaka very good 1st post , i hope we see a lot more like this , and that lady is an absolute winner , landing a fish like that from a kayak defys the odds completely , i think i may have to marry her :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great catch!

Congratulations


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow!

Very nice catch indeed! Huge fish!

Cheers andybear


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

As the man says awesome truly awesome


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

An amazing and truly legendary effort.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Anita, thats a sensational fish for your first yak catch. I can appreciate how fit and tough you need to be to hook and land one of those monsters. Not to mention the cold. :shock: 
Do you guys carry a gps? Id be keen to know what your top speed was and how far the sleigh ride lasted on a bullet train like that.
Any chance of a pic or two of your rig and fishing line setup. Im interested in seing how the hammer comes into play.

Might have to visit Tassie round this time next year ;-)


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't comprehend how you are using a _handline _for those huge fish? I've caught southern bluefin off a pro boat in East Tassie using a big overhead reel and heavy mono and and they go deep, and stay deep and really need to be pressured to get to the surface. When catching (smallish) kings and big rays from my yak in Sydney on a handline I've nearly been pulled over.

Could you post some pictures of the actual fight in progress as I'm sure there must be a few people out there with cameras recording the exciting action.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Go girls indeed, fantastic effort Anita.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's an amazing effort guys.
Like Rick, I would love to hear more about your set up and how the fight plays out.


----------



## kayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all
ive posted a description of the handline setup for bluefin in responses to my first trip report (TAS: Bluefin tuna from sea kayak).

there are a couple of photos and a description for how the handline is setup.
On anita's kayak an old broken hammer handle was used in the mast step! a very agricultural setup but it works.

sorry i have no footage yet of fighting a bluefin from a kayak, generally i am out on my own, and when i hook one i have my hands full with fighting it!
might have to devise a camera mounted on the deck or something.
im sure there are plenty of good setups for kayak camera/ video mounts, so if anyone has ideas for an olympus tough handheld camera mount....

cheers
Kayaka


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Just had a look at the other post with the one picture of the handline setup. It seems clear, but what happens after the fish takes say 100m of line and you have to wind it back in? Do you then disconnect the piece of wood held under pressure by the occy strap and manhandle the spool, then place it back under the occy strap once the line is retrieved, repeating the process until the fish is yakside?


kayaka said:


> i helped with the gaffing and dragging onto the kayak


Bummer you didn't get a photo when you were next to Anita watching the battle.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

kayaka said:


> This was a very substantial fish and although i helped with the gaffing and dragging onto the kayak, anita paddled, hooked and fought it herself. GO GIRLS!
> Anita managed this fish on a slight modification of my handline system (involving a hammer) and demonstrated once and for all that red headed women shouldnt be trifled with. Whether deposing prime ministers , or out showing blokes how its done in kayak fishing, rangas need to be taken seriously.
> Anita is a very experienced, strong and well prepared kayaker, she has won a medal in world rafting championships and kayaked across Bass Straight. So dont think it was easy, because it wasnt.


My congratulations to Anita,that is an awesome feat.But really is there anything rangas can't do? One day we will take over the world. Bwaaahaaa hhaa hhaaa.(evil laugh)


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice fishing, love the SBT's out of a yak, something for me to do in Tassie instead of walking, yippee.

David


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

It's great to hear that you actually managed to land 5 and hookup to a number of others. That kind of news may get a few of us less fit guys to give it a shot.


----------



## Bruyaka (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW fantastic effort .I was down ther recently in a boat and I saw how annoying and nasty the seals can be out of Eaglehawk Neck . Is that the area you were fishing ? Congratulations to you both .


----------



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

Truly amazing.


----------

